# Freaking hot...



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

36 degrees Celsium and it's only 10 am... Bueeee.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Come to France, and get a warm coat: clowdy and only 9 degrees Celsius


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

joseph_curwen said:


> Come to France, and get a warm coat: clowdy and only 9 degrees Celsius


 You lucky b..stard... ((((


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

later today its expected to hit around 102*, during the weekend its

expected to be 109*. . . i still got a ways to go before summer. oh joy . . .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

88-91℉ here in WNY  I get SO much flack for preferring fall/winter, & remind them of such at the first hint of complaint about this shit.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I do to, I hate summer. But I wouldn't want to live some place that's too cold either. Or cold all of the time, somewhere in the middle or a short summer.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

It's the 2nd day of our heat wave. My dog hates it, but my reptiles love it. I prefer fall, winter, spring. I can't do the heat anymore I am sick if. I can't wait till I move further up north


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

82 degrees fahrenheit is todays high (27.7 C) but they are calling for high humidity and no wind.


----------

